# Installation impossible de windows 10 avec Boot Camp



## Adrigrun (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, j'essaye d'installer windows 10
ADVERTISEMENT
sur mon mac via Boot Camp.A la fin du téléchargement de la partition dans Boot Camp, il est écrit "Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l'espace y est insuffisant"
J'ai un Mac book air avec 120go et j'en avais alloué 42 à Windows 10.
J’espère que vous pourrez m’aider.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## ericse (15 Avril 2020)

Adrigrun a dit:


> J'ai un Mac book air avec 120go et j'en avais alloué 42 à Windows 10.



Pas suffisant : Apple recommande 128 Go    https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


----------



## Adrigrun (15 Avril 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour ton information et


----------



## Nicolarts (15 Avril 2020)

Pour d'avoir Windows 10, c'est mieux minium 256 go car j'ai eu un expérience d'un portable sous Windows 10 avec 128 go, c'est très vite plein du disque dur... Donc un peu difficile à gérer...


----------



## Adrigrun (18 Avril 2020)

Je vois sauf qu’en faire je veux simplement installer Windows pour jouer à un jeu donc je n’ai pas tant besoin de stockage


----------



## ericse (18 Avril 2020)

Adrigrun a dit:


> Je vois sauf qu’en faire je veux simplement installer Windows pour jouer à un jeu donc je n’ai pas tant besoin de stockage



Sauf que Windows et Bootcamp en ont besoin pour s'installer, 64Go mini et 128Go recommandé.
Sinon il y a des tutos pour installer Windows sur un disque externe, mais c'est plus compliqué.


----------



## Adrigrun (19 Avril 2020)

D'accord mrc beaucoup


----------

